# Any good Breeder Nashville Tn area?



## Grab31 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello

I am looking to get a GSD puppy and was hoping I could get any recommendations for the Nashville middle TN. area. Thanks in advance. The ones I'm considering so far based off website research are if anyone has any opinions on these breeders.

k9 imports (Von Tajgetosz)

Camelot German Shepard's

Hillview Kennels


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

My suggestion is to add Sequoyah to your list. TN seems to have more good WL breeders than most states so you are in luck. Curious to see that Camelot is breeding Malinois-GSD crossses. I would think those crossbred dogs because they won't have papers won't be able to join some dog sports but that may be irrelevant depending on your goals.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I’ll be moving to Knoxville with a planned litter out of my female in early summer ?


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Grab31 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking to get a GSD puppy and was hoping I could get any recommendations for the Nashville middle TN. area. Thanks in advance. The ones I'm considering so far based off website research are if anyone has any opinions on these breeders.
> 
> ...


Hillview breeds nice dogs. They are expensive. They give police/military/USCA member discounts though.

Camelot mostly focuses on PSA vs SV or IPO. 

K9 imports has been a long time breeder and IPO competitor.

What are you looking for and looking to do with the puppy? Do you want to stay directly in the area or look into neighboring states?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sequoyah, Some very nice dogs.... Good luck!


----------

